# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Agricultura >  Concesiones de agua y su posible futura venta: Aguatenientes.

## NoRegistrado

Hola a todos. Hace un tiempo que quiero plantear un tema que tiene bastante de jurídico, aunque toca otras ramas como la ambiental y la de ordenación del territorio. La verdad es que no sé muy bien como se puede desarrollar en el futuro, pero vas leyendo, y hay gente que alerta ante lo que se avecina mientras otros se frotan las manos.
 El asunto lo plantearía esquematizándolo en varios puntos:
- El Estado otorga, mediante concesiones, una cuota determinada de agua de un río o embalse para el riego de determinada explotación agrícola, ganadera o industrial.
- El usuario utiliza ese agua para trabajar su finca, granja o industria, consiguiendo un beneficio.
- Si un usuario no trabaja su finca, granja o industria, el agua no se extrae del río o embalse, aunque puede vender la finca o negocio con esa concesión a ota persona física o jurídica.

 Hasta aquí todo correcto, es lo que se hace habitualmente.
 Pero hace unos años, agricultores de Estremera, vendieron los derechos de su agua al SCRATS, y eso se ha venido haciendo en ciertos temporadas. Ese agua que se ha enviado por el canal del trasvase le ha salido más barata aún al SCRATS puesto que no se le cobró la parte de la tarifa que incluye la amortización de la infraestructura, aunque ahora mismo no sé a cuanto fue exactamente. Lo que sí sé es que coincidió con la época de la burbuja y muchos agricultores ponían más ladrillos que pimientos y la venta del agua les supuso unos ingresos extras.
 Ahora el ministro Cañete, parece que en la Ley de Evaluación Ambiental, ha incluido de forma legal esa figura que utilizaron antes los regantes de Estremera y los de Murcia. Incluso parece que en algunas comunidades de regantes están ofreciendo empleos buscando negociadores para esas futuras ventas de agua.

 Yo, con todo esto hago las siguientes reflexiones y preguntas:
-¿Como encajaría ésta práctica en la DMA, cuando la misma apoya la unidad de cuenca?
-¿Como puede ser que una concesión administrativa se pueda vender para otro fin distinto al que se concedió?
-¿Qué normativa ampara la venta de una concesión como ésta?
- En el caso de que la haya, debe ser muy ambígüa, ya que una cosa es el cambio de titular de la misma siendo la misma finca y el mismo fin, y otra muy distinta el envío del bien a 450 kms.
- ¿Puede una administración revocar una concesión porque su uso no es  el que motivó la misma?

 Es un tema que veo muy complicado y ambígüo.
 En mi opinión, creo que al tratarse de agua el bien concedido (agua de todos y que se le resta al medio natural), en el caso de que el beneficiario de la misma cese en su actividad, dicha concesión debe extinguirse. Aunque luego la retome y se le conceda de nuevo (con unos derechos adquiridos para ello) o que otro usuario ponga de nuevo en marcha la explotación y se le conceda a él.
 Mi argumento viene porque el agua no es un bien que se pueda utilizar como una moneda fuera de su cuenca. ¿Alguien se imagina que una licencia de Taxi en Madrid se pueda trasvasar a Barcelona o viceversa? ¿O que la autorización de verter en el río X se venda luego en el río Z?
 Incluso dentro de la cuenca se deberían basar las concesiones de un bien público como el agua en ciertos criterios de desarrollo y necesidad.

 Un ejemplo claro aunque distinto es la tremenda burbuja que alcanzaron las licencias de taxi en Madrid y otras grandes ciudades, llegando a pagarse 300.000 euros por una (240.000 lo más habitual) siendo actualmente el precio entre los 150 y los 200.000 euros. En mi opinión esa concesión debería pasar al Ayuntamiento cuando el titular se jubile, y el ayuntamiento con un proceso selectivo adecuado (mucho pedir) otorgarla de nuevo.
 Ya sé que no es un ejemplo comparable y no quiero tampoco que se me enfade algún taxista, nada más lejos de mi intención.

 No sé, me gustaría que opinarais sobre ello. Yo tengo bastantes dudas sobre éste tema que es muy espinoso.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## manzanares

Basicamente si se pueden revocar  de hecho el  cedente tiene que informar quien es el receptor de esos derechos , tiene que ajustarse a la ley de aguas en vigor y esperar su  aprobación , que en la misma cuenca vale el silencio administrativo .  

3. Causas de denegación. [68.3]

La denegación deberá ser motivada, y ser dictada y notificada en el plazo señalado. Procederá la denegación, sin que ello dé lugar a derecho o indemnización alguna:

    Si afecta negativamente al régimen de explotación de los recursos en la cuenca

    Si afecta negativamente a los derechos de terceros

    Si afecta negativamente a los caudales medioambientales

    Si afecta negativamente al estado o conservación de los ecosistemas acuáticos

    Si incumple alguno de los requisitos que se señalan

El OC tendrá en todo caso derecho de adquisición preferente del aprovechamiento de los caudales a ceder, rescatando los caudales de todo uso privativo.



1. Contenido del Contrato. [67.1 y 69.1]

-Los concesionarios o titulares de algún derecho al uso privativo de las aguas podrán ceder con carácter temporal a otro concesionario o titular de derecho de igual o mayor rango, previa autorización administrativa, la totalidad o parte de los derechos de uso que les corresponden.

El volumen anual de cesión no podrá ser superior al realmente utilizado por el cedente.

Los concesionarios de usos no consuntivos no podrán ceder sus derechos para usos no consuntivos.

en el caso que nos ocupa son entre cuencas por tanto este articulo es el de aplicación aparte de los generales dentro de su cuenca .

-14. Interconexión de cuencas. [72]

Las infraestructuras que conecten territorios de diferentes PHC sólo podrán ser usadas si el PHN o la ley particular del trasvase así lo ha previsto. En todo caso, será competencia del MAM la autorización al uso de estas infraestructuras y al contrato de cesión de derechos de uso del agua, sin que sea aplicable el silencio administrativo positivo aunque transcurran los plazos previstos.

sobre que les cueste menos , lo dudo .

-8. Empleo de instalaciones o infraestructuras hidráulicas. [70]

Se diferencia si estas instalaciones son de tercero (requerirá libre acuerdo entre las partes), de titularidad o explotación del OC (los solicitantes deberán solicitar que se determine el régimen de explotación de estas instalaciones, así como los exacciones económicas que correspondan, al margen de presentar la copia del contrato de cesión) o de nueva construcción (se deberá presentar, también al margen del contrato, el documento técnico que defina adecuadamente dichas instalaciones).

La autorización del contrato de cesión no implicará la autorización para uso de instalaciones del OC o de construcción de nuevas, sino que ésta será independiente de aquélla, sin que le sea aplicable los plazos establecidos en el Aptdo. 2.

esta es la ley que esta en vigor 
-II. Ley de Aguas de 1.985, modificada por la Ley 46/99

por que la ley que la modifica : III. Ley de Aguas de 2.001 esta recurrida en el constitucional por la CCAA de Aragon .

siento el desastre de post , pero me manejo fatal en este foro o no encuentro los botones "normales" ( negrita , cursiva , quotes , etc , etc ) o es que no hay ( es que ni los muñecajos aparecen) y en temas juridicos sobre todo ayudan a diferenciar opiniones del texto y articulado .

- en definitiva que la cesión de aguas esta perfectamente regulada , que ya en este caso la C de Madrid se pego con los regantes , con el trasvase , con el gobierno de entonces y con la ministra ( creo que era Narvona ) y no hubo manera , de hecho se quiso pagar lo mismo que los Murcianos o mas y nada , es mas la ministra fue quien propicio el acuerdo de cedente y comprador de los derechos .

Así quien asegura que en la ley de cuencas que se aprueba ahora se instaura o institucionaliza esta practica , para nada , es mas que legal , ahora el recurso anticonstitucional  seria contra la ley posterior , no contra la que rige en la actualidad . ahora que tienen que ajustarse a la ley y que las administraciones que tienen la facultad de decidir si pueden denegarlas .

un saludo .

----------


## Luján

> [...]
> 
> siento el desastre de post , pero me manejo fatal en este foro o no encuentro los botones "normales" ( negrita , cursiva , quotes , etc , etc ) o es que no hay ( es que ni los muñecajos aparecen) y en temas juridicos sobre todo ayudan a diferenciar opiniones del texto y articulado .[...]


No sé con qué diantres entras al foro, pero los botones están, y bien claritos, justo encima de donde escribes el texto. Están el de cambiar de editor de texto a editor de código, quitar formato, pegar texto plano, negrita, cursiva, subrayado, cambiar de fuente, cambiar de tamaño, cambiar de color, insertar machanguitos, poner hipervínculo, quitar hipervínculo, insertar imagen, insertar vídeo, insertar cita. Eso en el editor básico. Hay más en el Editor Avanzado (tienes un botón abajo, al lado del de enviar, para acceder a dicho editor avanzado. Te adjunto una imagen para que lo veas bien.



De todos modos, siempre puedes poner las etiquetas a mano. (B) para la negrita, (I) para la cursiva, (U) para el subrayado, (QUOTE) para las citas,... cambiando los paréntesis por corchetes [] y poniendo también las etiquetas de cierre (/B), (/I), (/U), (/QUOTE), también cambiando paréntesis por corchetes.

Y si no te aclaras, siempre puedes poner una línea de asteriscos o de guiones o de cualquier otro símbolo para separar cita de propio. Incluso puedes poner una línea de texto estilo "Comienza cita" al inicio de la cita y/o "Final cita" al final de la misma.

Opciones no faltan.


Por cierto, antes de pedir que otros escriban bien, como has hecho en otro mensaje, procura intentar escribir tú un poco mejor.


PD: Ahora que me fijo, hace un año sí que sabías poner caritas y citas.

----------


## manzanares

Pues entro con el mismo navegador que entro siempre y entraba hace un año y si me quejo es por que antes si los tenia y Voila , ahora también los tengo , casualidades que tiene la vida y los muñecotes y todo.

Así que ya ves que no es cuestión de manejo , de hecho suelo estar registrado y participar en mas de un foro , ahora que pases de una ventana "decente" a una ventana raquítica  y sin ningún tipo de "botoncito" , como que sorprende y no es muy cómodo .
Sera cosa de mi equipo o que no se manejarme , que le vamos a hacer .

Sobre escribir o no escribir yo no pedido a nadie que lo hiciera , simplemente le "eche" en cara que diga que es de cierto sitio y ponga ese sitio 6 o 7 veces en diminutivo ( ya esta editado el mensaje ) por si algún sin nombre que anda ladrando por ahí dice que solo fue en un gentilicio 

PD : lo de ladrar lo digo por que me llama Tajicida ( el personaje) y otras lindezas , pero como no hablo con no registrados , que se tarda medio minuto y para mi aparte de un incordio de no saber a quien se contesta o quien replica me parece que es una falta de respeto , pues no le diré lo impresentable que me parece el , el no se que 2 que si se registrara no se le olvidaba al pobre diablo ponerse el "nombrecito" cada vez que escribe .

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sobre el asunto del hilo , los derechos de agua aparte de estar regulados por la ley de aguas en vigor son derechos adquiridos y no son fácilmente revocables , es mas cuando el estado quiere recuperar alguno de esos derechos como hemos visto en el 23 suele recomprar las fincas e incluso algunas que en su día fueron usurpadas al rio , por eso es tan importante que la administración no mire para otro lado cuando se ocupa un bien publico , por que con el tiempo se consolida un derecho que de otro modo seria imposible .

Un saludo .

----------


## Ribereño 2

> Sobre escribir o no escribir yo no pedido a nadie que lo hiciera , simplemente le "eche" en cara que diga que es de cierto sitio y ponga ese sitio 6 o 7 veces en diminutivo ( ya esta editado el mensaje ) por si algún sin nombre que anda ladrando por ahí dice que solo fue en un gentilicio


Eso es mentira, como tantas cosas que escribes, no sabías que los gentilicios se escribian con minúsculas porque los escribías con mayúsculas y no hay ni un sólo Madrid con minúscula en todo ese hilo, y en cualquier caso es de la misma coherencia de todo lo que escribes, resulta que alguien que se llama "manzanares" con minúscula echa en cara a alguien que escribe "Madrid" con minúscula, es de risa y no me extraña que tengas a Cañete como heroe.

----------


## Ribereño 2

He vuelto a mirar a ver si podía ser que se hubieran editado mensajes despues de lo que dice Manzanares (se lo corregiremos, no sea que luego me eche en cara escribirlo con minúsculas) y no, es otra mentira, no hay ningún mensaje editado tiempo despues. Sólamente hay alguno editado a los cinco minutos, cuando Manzanares contesta muchas horas despues por lo que es imposible que se hubiera editado despues de leer su mensaje e imposible que Manzanares viera escrito "Madrid" con minúscula.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Bueno, ahora llega la sequía, y a pesar de que el desvío baja a todo trapo, al máximo legal, ahora resulta que no es suficiente. No copio el testo entero porque voy a poner lo que quiero destacar:
http://www.laopiniondemurcia.es/comu...ra/560764.HTML
 Lo importante es lo siguiente:



> De hecho, advierte que el Scarts hubiera tenido «de sobra» para abastecer a todas las comunidades de regantes con los 38 hectómetros cúbicos que recibe mensualmente. En cambio, ahora no basta con esa cantidad de agua, sino que se ven abocados a comprar a las comunidades de regantes de Illana y a Estremera y que desconoce si será suficiente.
> 
> Claver justificó que *esta demanda es tan grande porque «se ha cultivado casi toda la zona regable, por no decir toda»,* y por la sequedad de la tierra. Además, indicó que el año ha sido «seco y con mucho viento», por lo que se han dado «todos los ingredientes para propiciar más consumo de agua».


Pero bueno, es que no hay ningún organismo autonómico o nacional que controle y planifique los cultivos de ésta gente? es que todo es abrir la bopca y pedir y exigir?

Qué hartura por favor!!!

Ahora los de Illana y Estremera a hacer negocio con un bien público del que tienen concesión y del que considero que no derecho a traficar con ello.

Si el Tajo ya iba mal ahora le van a meter otro hachazo al caudal.


Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (25-may-2014)

----------

